# WOW! 5 yr old Sketter Pee



## FTC Wines (Feb 19, 2015)

Just found a 5 yr old bottle of Raspberry S P. Enjoying it as I type, who says SP can't age. Only 10.2% ABV, nice color, clear as can be, great raspberry flavor. Made from the lees of a Raspberry wine made from frozen store bagged berries. Can't really believe how good this is. Thanks Lon! Roy


----------



## bkisel (Feb 19, 2015)

FTC Wines said:


> Just found a 5 yr old bottle of Raspberry S P. Enjoying it as I type, who says SP can't age. Only 10.2% ABV, nice color, clear as can be, great raspberry flavor. Made from the lees of a Raspberry wine made from frozen store bagged berries. Can't really believe how good this is. Thanks Lon! Roy



Great! Would you now please find a 5 year old bottle of DB to taste and report back to us?


----------



## Deezil (Feb 19, 2015)

Pretty sure the Dragon's Blood-take on Skeeter Pee, is only 2-3 years old..


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 20, 2015)

Deezil, I know where my D B is & it's 2 yrs old. Made it 3-10-13 & have 3 bottles left. I'll try & put one away for 5 yrs, but don't know if I'll have a 5 yr old SP to test against. Roy


----------



## Arne (Feb 20, 2015)

Makes you wish you had thrown a couple more bottles back in the corner way back when doesn't it?? I havn't had a bottle of that stuff that old, but a couple of years makes a world of difference on it. Arne.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 20, 2015)

Arne, it is amazing how good a 4-5 year old SP can be. Had a 4 year straight Lemon SP a while back. Neither of these had anything added to Lon's original recipe, with low abv & one dose of K Meta I'm surprised it lasted that long! Makes me want to make another batch. Roy


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 20, 2015)

Can't speak of a 2yr. or 5yr. DB but I did manage to keep some 14mos. and did not notice any changes or additions to the "aged" bottle. It was good, but nothing better than the 3-4mo. mark.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 24, 2015)

bkisel said:


> Great! Would you now please find a 5 year old bottle of DB to taste and report back to us?



I have a few bottles that are a little over two years. After Easter, I'll pop one and let you know.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 24, 2015)

I think the taste is very similar just smoother! As I stated I never thought SP or DB would last that long. Roy


----------

